# Please help



## jrose (Jan 27, 2011)

I am a 20 year old college student and recently my parents installed a GPS tracker in my car which notifies them of my whereabouts at all times when they check online. They set up a geofence which only allows me to drive within a 5 mile radius of my college campus. It is literally ruining my life because I cannot visit my friends or go anywhere outside the immediate area that i live in. It is also embarassing when someone is in my car and wants to go somewhere and I have to explain how my parents find it necessary to stalk me like I am 6 years old. If I do not follow their rules and go outside of the 5 mile radius, they are going to sell my car. They have no justification for doing this other than they think I need to focus on school work which means not going ANYWHERE. I feel it is a huge invasion of my privacy and completely uncalled for. It is ruining my life. Is there a way I can beat this thing? The GPS is made by intouch MVC and plugs into my cars OBD system. I have heard of GPS jammers, but my question was will they know if I use this? They are notified anytime I unplug the GPS. Will it show up as unplugged if I am using a jammer? Is there any other way to disable this thing without them knowing? I need it to plug into SOMETHING that is in my house so it still shows a location for my vehicle. Can I get the same plug that is in my car and plug it into that? Any help would be GREATLY appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

If they own the car and are paying for it and for its insurance then I'd say they have the right to see where you are taking it. You are 20 -- it's time you started taking on the responsibilities of an adult. At your age I'd already served two years in the army, where I saved up money to buy, and pay the insurance for, my own car. Nobody here is going to help you hack the GPS system.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

This post is closed.

BG


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi again:

I need to apologize for my rude manner closing your post.

While this Forum is primarily computer related, the rules apply to all sections.

Per forum rules we can not help with bypassing "restrictions" of any kind.

Assuming your grades are good, ask your parents for a little more slack in their restrictions.

Our rules can be found here:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/misc.php?do=sknetwork&page=rules

BG


----------

